# your favorite player in pes 2009



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello all members
Question in my favorite game since 1995 
Who is your favorite player in pes 2009 / winning eleven 2009 ?

Many good players but he made the difference :thumb:

Zaltan Ibrahimovic

guys do you think it is better to make vote separately by position? Goalkeeper-Defender etc .

:wave:


----------

